# My brownie ghost 2011



## bettaguy (2 Apr 2020)

This is under a macro lens it’s really tiny


----------



## dw1305 (3 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 
I like your moss and stripy Ostracods as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## bettaguy (3 Apr 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I like your moss and stripy Ostracods as well.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Thanks! The moss is making a come back lol. I bought it recently and it had hydra on it. I absolutely cannot stand hydra so I did a risky bleach dip. The moss wasn’t happy as you’d expect lol but it’s really turned around from what it was!


----------



## dw1305 (3 Apr 2020)

Hi all,





bettaguy said:


> I absolutely cannot stand hydra so I did a risky bleach dip


We have a few <"_Hydra_"> threads. As a safer alternative fenbendazole <"Panacur"> is very effective against both _Hydra_ and Planaria. 

I used to have a <"_Hydra_ tank">,  It had various "growing out fry" and then _Trichopsis pumila, _and they mainly got micro-worms and Daphnia.   Hydra love small live food items, and they multiplied out of control. 

cheers Darrel


----------

